# [Solved] TortoiseSVN for kde

## hacki

Hi, people.

Can someone help me?

Im trying to move from Windows to Gentoo linux, but i got one huge trouble.

Im website developer and im using SVN.

I need something like TortoiseSVN for my KDE. Can you advice something similar?

Thank you.Last edited by hacki on Wed May 31, 2006 11:53 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UberLord

svn on the command line works for me  :Smile: 

AFAIK there is no equivalent tool. I use TortoiseSVN on my work box and I vastly prefer using a shell for subversion stuff.

----------

## sam_i_am

You can use kdesvn, esvn or qtsvn. Haven't used any of them personally, so can't say which one is better. I've read that esvn basically calls commandline svn programs and parse the output. kdesvn doesn't do that (use svn api). qtsvn uses qt 4

Sam

----------

## hacki

i've emerged eSVN. It's a good application. It works similar to TortoiseSVN, but not in context menus.

----------

## Kraymer

There is also rapidsvn (it's in portage). It's the only GUI I have used yet (which is only a bit). From the screenshots of esvn, it seems these two programs are similar..

Subversion rocks   :Cool: 

Kraymer

----------

## alistair

Do you development programs have support for svn?  Im using radrails (eclipse for RoR) and that has svn support using networking.  so I just use svnserve.

----------

## Kraymer

 *alistair wrote:*   

> Do you development programs have support for svn?  Im using radrails (eclipse for RoR) and that has svn support using networking.  so I just use svnserve.

 

I'm using commandline svn.

----------

## zwik

If you use Eclipse I suggest the plugin Subclipse. Otherwise Rapidsvn is a good choice too  :Smile:  .

----------

